# BLASC Fehler beim starten



## Anandra (7. August 2007)

Hi,

habe seit einiger Zeit beim starten von BLASC eine Fehlermeldung, sobald die kommt kann ich unter BLASC nichts mehr machen. Außer beenden, sobald ich was anderes anklicke kommt eine 2. Fehlermeldung. Beende ich es und starte es neu, gleiches Spiel.

Habe es auch schon komplett deinstalliert und wieder neu rauf, danach geht es dann so lange, bis ich es einmal beende, entweder durch runterfahrem oder manuell. Starte ich BLASC wieder neu, kommt die Fehlermeldeung wieder.


1. Fehlermeldung: Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </WebConfig> but </> found.

2. Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0054251F in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00000057.


Ich habe Vista (64bit)

Vielleicht kann mir ja  einer helfen, wäre super.



Gruß Ina.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2007)

Hi,

prüfe bitte ob BLASC unter Vista die nötigen Rechte hat um ausgeführt zu werden und Verbindungen aufbauen darf - ansonsten kommt es zu den Fehlern. Lösche bitte Außerdem die Datei config.xml aus dem /BLASC/config/-Verzeichnis und starte BLASC anschließend neu. 



Anandra schrieb:


> Hi,
> 1. Fehlermeldung: Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </WebConfig> but </> found.
> 2. Zugriffsverletzung bei Adresse 0054251F in Modul 'BLASC.exe'. Lesen von Adresse 00000057.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anandra (13. August 2007)

Hi,

erstmal danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und sorry das ich jetzt erst nen Feedback geben kann.


Aber es geht immernoch nicht. :/ 

Ich habe genau das getan was Du geschrieben hast, also die Datei entfernt und der Firewall extra
nochmal den Befehl gegeben das sie BLASC zulassen soll.

Trotzdem passieren immernoch genau dieselben Fehler.




Gruß Ina.


----------



## Dimiz (26. August 2007)

Hallo, habe leider das selbe Problem unter Vista x64, Blasc startet nur mit Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg


----------



## Lucyana (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie es der Betreff schon sagt... Mein Blasc funzt nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es kommt immer folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nach mehrmaligem neu installieren geht es leider nicht.
Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an Vista... glaub ich aber net weil da lief es ja auch ca. nen guten Monat ohne Probleme!
Ich hoffe das mir jmd. helfen kann.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

lösche bitte die Datei config.xml aus dem BLASC/Configs/-Verzeichnis. Du musst dann zwar deine Einstellungen in BLASC2 neu vornehmen - aber das Problem sollte behoben sein.

Gruß


----------



## Lucyana (2. Oktober 2007)

Nach kompletter neuinstallation ging es gestern... aber wo ich meinen Rechner heute Hochgefahren habe .. der selbe Fehler wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heliosnorlund (6. Oktober 2007)

Lucyana schrieb:


> Nach kompletter neuinstallation ging es gestern... aber wo ich meinen Rechner heute Hochgefahren habe .. der selbe Fehler wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab das problem auch


----------



## heliosnorlund (6. Oktober 2007)

Dimiz schrieb:


> Hallo, habe leider das selbe Problem unter Vista x64, Blasc startet nur mit Fehlermeldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hab auch vista 64 ultimate orginal  und die selben probleme


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2007)

Installiert BLASC unter Vista mal direkt auf C:\BLASC statt in C:\Programme


----------



## Colteye (6. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colteye (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute könnt ihr mir sagen was das zu bedeuten hat?
Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found.
habs gestern installiert und da gings heut morgen kam dann das : dunno.gif
Was soll ich machen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> lösche bitte die Datei config.xml aus dem BLASC/Configs/-Verzeichnis. Du musst dann zwar deine Einstellungen in BLASC2 neu vornehmen - aber das Problem sollte behoben sein.
> 
> Gruß



Das hat ZAM dazu geschrieebn. Probiers mal aus.


----------



## onasc (10. Oktober 2007)

Hat jemand nun schon das Probnlem gelöst?

Ich bekomme auch nach kompletter entfernung alles Blasc Datein nach jedem neustart wieder diese Fehlermeldung.

Ich verwende das normale Vista Ultimate.


----------

